
Show HN: Gitpushblog Static blog generator for GitHub pages uses issues&comments - geekodour
https://github.com/geekodour/gitpushblog
======
fiatjaf
Isn't one of these famous full-featured static site generators allow running
custom scripts to fetch data from anywhere and turn them into website pages?

It is surprising that they don't.

------
geekodour
gitpushblog is a set of npm scripts that make it easy to build a blog using
the githubAPI and nunjucks and makes it really easy to push it into
appropriate repository, for both user pages and repository pages. I somehow
managed to complete it, almost lost motivation.

